# Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal (merged)



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



> If you haven't already, pick up The Oregonian and read Jason Quick's story in Friday's Sports reporting that Marc Iavaroni will become the next Trail Blazers head coach.





> Iavaroni, according to a source close to the decision, has been offered the job and will accept it. The Blazers, not surprisingly, are at least initially denying that they've offered the job to anyone.





> Getting Iavaroni may give the franchise an opportunity to keep assistant Tim Grgurich. We're about to find out how miffed the big-man guru is at management. Can he forgive and forget and come back to work in Tualatin? Or is Grg gone for good?


A couple of weeks ago I think I was the only one on here who wanted Iavaroni and thought he was going to become our next head coach, in fact I had to list to some of you the reasons why he would fit in with our team, it looks like management might be agreeing with me. I know this isn't final, but it seems like it is as close to done as it can be unless Canzano is totally just fabricating this entire story....

I think Iavaroni will be a very good coach in Portland and I'm pleased if these rumors are actually true..


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

sweet i hope we keep dr G! Iavaroni and DR G would/will be sweet, lets hope that they get it done before the draft.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v301/trvisr4202000/IavaroniFINISHED.bmp

:cheers:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

this would be a very good hire. Good job folks!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

DR G and Iavaroni are very good friends making it more likely that DR G stays if Iavaroni becomes our next coach, Iavaroni teaches at DR G big man camp!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Call me crazy but, I can *almost* imagine Canzano having accurate information and, the Blazer management, upon seeing Canzano's article, deciding that they can't let him be right and nixing the whole thing. It's not that I *really* think they'd do that but....

Anyway, here's hoping Canzano's right and Iavaroni is on board prior to the draft! :cheers:


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

At this point I'm thinking any pro-active coaching hire is a good hire. I know basically nothing about him but if Iavaroni is the guy they want I'm glad they went out and got him. It looks to me like they're dragging their feet on getting somebody and instead of getting the guy they really want they'll end up settling for who ever they can get just like when we got a GM. 

So here's hoping it's true. It'll take atleast 6 months to formulate a solid decision as to whether or not it's a good hire reguardless of who it is. So I'd rather it just get done.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

kool aid for sale.......


wow, blazer fans are excited about a no name becoming our head coach. john Nash could shoot your dogs and you guys would support the moron.



just another terrible move but hey the kool aid tastes great.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

It is now being reported on radio that Iavaroni could accept as early as today which would be great news. His style of coaching along with the youth movement should make for some exciting basketball in Portland.

I have been reading up on Iavaroni and while he might not be a Jackson (who wouldn't come here anyway) or a Saunders (who had a loaded team and only got out of the first round once) he was part of the turn around with young players in Phoenix. Coach's have to start somewhere and since Portland isn't loaded with veteran talent this is a perfect time to bring in a guy like Iavaroni.

Mixum, I like grape Kool Aid, you winer! :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Iavaroni to accept Portland offer


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

great move by the blazers


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



> The move will be welcomed by Blazers forward Zach Randolph, who on Thursday said he liked Iavaroni after being coached by him last summer in Las Vegas at Tim Grgurich's Big Man Camp.
> 
> The move also is expected to win the favor of Grgurich, a Blazers assistant with one year remaining on his contract who has threatened to leave the team. Grgurich is beloved by the Blazers players and is credited with much of the development of the team's young players such as Travis Outlaw.


Iavaroni also coached under Mike Fratello in Cleveland (1997-99) and Pat Riley in Miami (1999-2002). Not a bad thing to have on your resume.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*









A source says the Phoenix assistant will accept Portland's coaching post, a move team officials deny - The Oregonian.

Funny thing is, Minnesota is denying that they have offered Casey their coaching job too. :whoknows:

Iavaroni, 48, will accept the job as early as today, a source close to the talks said, exactly one week after he was interviewed for the first time at the Chicago pre-draft camp. Wasn't it Jason Quick that just a week or so ago said that the Blazers were set to offer the coaching position to John Lucas?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Interesting. I picked up my copy of the Friday Oregonian as suggested by Mr. Canzano, and I don't seem to see the Jason Quick story. There's an article by Geoffrey Arnold saying what I heard Paul Allen say yesterday...that it's looking more and more like there won't be a coach hired until after the draft.

I wonder if Mr. Quick got the cart before the horse and the Blazers had to encourage the local rag to pull the story.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

I hope this is true!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



e_blazer1 said:


> Interesting. I picked up my copy of the Friday Oregonian as suggested by Mr. Canzano, and I don't seem to see the Jason Quick story. There's an article by Geoffrey Arnold saying what I heard Paul Allen say yesterday...that it's looking more and more like there won't be a coach hired until after the draft.
> 
> I wonder if Mr. Quick got the cart before the horse and the Blazers had to encourage the local rag to pull the story.


Or maybe your paper was printed before they got the news and Quick didnt get the story done in time.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Or maybe your paper was printed before they got the news and Quick didnt get the story done in time.


It's the morning edition. Anybody else find Quick's story in their paper? Maybe his story will come out in the afternoon edition.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



e_blazer1 said:


> It's the morning edition. Anybody else find Quick's story in their paper? Maybe his story will come out in the afternoon edition.


yeah i saw it


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Quick's story is in my copy of the Snoregonian. It's likely that he is the guy.

But for anyone to be "excited" about the hire is just not good form at all. As I've said in other threads. Iavaroni could end up being a hall of fame coach, but that doesn't mean we should be excited that we had to settle. And that's exactly what the Blazers did here was settle. 

Another thing that is really starting to piss me off is the Blazers blatantly keeping things from everyone. I know for a fact that the team has told Iavaroni that he's their guy. Why come out and deny that you have had those types of conversations.

And for Zagsfan. I suppose you can feel all warm and fuzzy about guessing who the next head coach was going to be, but really you have no idea how wrong you were at least 3 times that I know of.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



mediocre man said:


> Another thing that is really starting to piss me off is the Blazers blatantly keeping things from everyone. I know for a fact that the team has told Iavaroni that he's their guy. Why come out and deny that you have had those types of conversations.


It seems to be the way the game is played these days. The T'Wolves are doing the same thing with Casey. It still sucks, however. I mean, it's basketball, for cripes sakes, not national security.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

who would you want? salis? no flip? not really? pj? uhhhhh 

For a while now Ive wanted Marc, there arent many great coach avaaible or left so why not look for new blood? retreads are just that retreads.

Iavaroni seems to be the best fit for our team


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Utherhimo said:


> who would you want? salis? no flip? not really? pj? uhhhhh
> 
> For a while now Ive wanted Marc, there arent many great coach avaaible or left so why not look for new blood? retreads are just that retreads.
> 
> Iavaroni seems to be the best fit for our team



And he might end up being the best fit, although I don't think he is. It's not like I think he's a bad coach at all. I just don't seehow someone can get excited about the Blazers hiring someone with no head coaching experience.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Link: http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1119002452320290.xml&coll=7

He might turn out to be a good coach. I wonder why, after 8 years or so as an assistant, he wasn't considered by more teams. Are the Blazers the only team that can see his potential, or are they seeing something that's not there?

I'm certainly willing to give him the benefit of the doubt, but I'm not excited about this choice... it seems like the Blazers are settling for something less than their first choice once again.

Ed O.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Very good hire for the blazers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Ed O said:


> Link: http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1119002452320290.xml&coll=7
> 
> He might turn out to be a good coach. I wonder why, after 8 years or so as an assistant, he wasn't considered by more teams. Are the Blazers the only team that can see his potential, or are they seeing something that's not there?
> 
> ...


how many teams have considered Dwane Casey before this year? 

thats not a "you 2 faced hypocrit", it's a real question.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

The 2 teams that considered him the most was the Blazers and the Wolves. Other than that I think his name came up for the Knicks' job, but I am sure they will keep Herb Williams there. That is all I know of. Maybe the Magic?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Ed O said:


> Link: http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1119002452320290.xml&coll=7
> 
> He might turn out to be a good coach. I wonder why, after 8 years or so as an assistant, he wasn't considered by more teams. Are the Blazers the only team that can see his potential, or are they seeing something that's not there?
> 
> ...


I think that the success of the Suns and the Sonics with their run and gun style of play has a major role in getting teams to look at Casey and Iavaroni. Both of these guys are seen as having had a hand in developing the offenses of those two teams. With the Blazers going for the youth movement, a high octane offense makes sense.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

would you get excited about pj? silas? aldemen? flip? scott skils? how can you get excited over them


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



mediocre man said:


> But for anyone to be "excited" about the hire is just not good form at all. As I've said in other threads. Iavaroni could end up being a hall of fame coach, but that doesn't mean we should be excited that we had to settle. And that's exactly what the Blazers did here was settle.
> 
> Another thing that is really starting to piss me off is the Blazers blatantly keeping things from everyone. I know for a fact that the team has told Iavaroni that he's their guy. Why come out and deny that you have had those types of conversations.


Looking at his track record with young players, the coach's he's worked with, he might help us keep Grg's, and the guys who are LEGIT canidates for our job... I dont see how you cant be happy with this hire. 

Can you blame them for keeping things from the media when snakes like Crapzano and Quick work here? I sure don't. Its bit them in the butt before, so I chalk this one up as them learning from their mistakes, and not trusting the local media to write something fair and balanced, regardless of the situation.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Utherhimo said:


> would you get excited about pj? silas? aldemen? flip? scott skils? how can you get excited over them




Well for one they have all won in the NBA. 
They all have head coaching experience
PJ and Adelman both have Portland ties
Skiles is a young up and coming head coach
Flip is well respected in the league


I don't want you to misunderstand me. iavaroni might be better than all these guys. I just don't see how the word "excited" can be used when talking about his hire.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



e_blazer1 said:


> I think that the success of the Suns and the Sonics with their run and gun style of play has a major role in getting teams to look at Casey and Iavaroni. Both of these guys are seen as having had a hand in developing the offenses of those two teams. With the Blazers going for the youth movement, a high octane offense makes sense.


Agreed... but Casey's been up for head coaching jobs before this summer, and at least Portland and MN were interested in him this year. Maybe it's just been suppressed, or maybe I've just missed it, but Portland's been the only team that's reportedly interested in Iavaroni, and I find that strange in a summer where so many teams needed head coaches.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

For those who did not get a chance to read the interview with Iavaroni :reporter:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

adleman has done the most but i couldnt be excited about his return, salis is a joke, flip failed with KG on the team and PJ carlisimo is exactly what a retread means. nothing but snoresville treeads 250s, young team needs a young blood coach of the next crop rather the slimey warped rotting head of lettuce.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Hey, if this is true, I'll say I am excited. Not so much that I am Psyched about Iavaroni, but mostly that they got it done before the draft. 

Honestly I didn't see that anyone better would have been able to come to Portland....

Silas? Please the guy has been fired by New Orleans and CLeveland in the last 3 years, and is clashing with players and management everywhere he goes.

Fliip? Flip did us wrong before and looks like he did again. 

PJ? I liked the idea of PJ, but talk about begging for a media circus.

I'd have like Musselman, but do we know he is any better than Iavaroni is? 

We may have settled for another assistant, but let's be realistic and realize that there is a reason the guys with HC experience that are available are still available. Let's just move forward from here now. BTW if Grgs stays on because of the hiring, then I think that in and of itself makes this a great move, we need guys who are known for developing young talent, someothing we have an abundance of.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Doesn't it seem quite odd that the same guys who has been chastised by us for being such an utter tool (Quick), has reported wrong an inaccurate information (Quick and Crapzano)..reported that John LUcas was offered the job (he wasn't offered the job, and wasn't even asked ABOUT the job) and we all believe it..yet turns out he was wrong. And now he reports that Iavaroni has either been offered or accepted the job. 

When from more than one of my "sources" who still haven't muffed one yet, that isn't true.

It could be one elaborate smoke screen, butI think we're so desperate for a coach (as fans) that we'll believe anything that worthless writer Jason Quick says, just because we're such lemmings sometimes. 

Can someone tell me the last time Jason Quick broke some kind of story? Or Crapzano?

And by "broke the story" I mean actually reported something that was TRUE, and not grossly embellished to paint a picture of a different story.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Hap said:


> Doesn't it seem quite odd that the same guys who has been chastised by us for being such an utter tool (Quick), has reported wrong an inaccurate information (Quick and Crapzano)..reported that John LUcas was offered the job (he wasn't offered the job, and wasn't even asked ABOUT the job) and we all believe it..yet turns out he was wrong. And now he reports that Iavaroni has either been offered or accepted the job.
> 
> When from more than one of my "sources" who still haven't muffed one yet, that isn't true.
> 
> ...


Good point hapster. Especially if you take into consideration that just yesterday word was circulationg that Allen himself said no hire would be made til after the draft.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Schilly said:


> Good point hapster. Especially if you take into consideration that just yesterday word was circulationg that Allen himself said no hire would be made til after the draft.


That really makes me think that the Blazers are targeting McMillan and are just covering their *** in case Nate won't come here. Since they Blazers can't negotiate with Nate until July 1st. But the fact that Allen made that comment leads me to believe that he has been briefed that it will likely take quite a bit of cash to get Nate here and he is on board with the idea.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> It could be one elaborate smoke screen, butI think we're so desperate for a coach (as fans) that we'll believe anything that worthless writer Jason Quick says, just because we're such lemmings sometimes.


As long as it's not PJ I won't jump.

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

I'd love to hear the bums on The Fan call their boy Quick out and ask about his latest FALSE story... but we know that will never happen. They'll spin it and say the Trail Blazers are somehow at fault for this, not their boyfriend Quick.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Hap said:


> When from more than one of my "sources" who still haven't muffed one yet, that isn't true.


Did you really talk to more than one source between the time the story was printed and you made your post?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Ed O said:


> Did you really talk to more than one source between the time the story was printed and you made your post?
> 
> Ed O.


no ed, I made it all up.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Hap said:


> no ed, I made it all up.


I'm not calling you a liar. But I wanted to clarify if you'd previously received word that Iavaroni wasn't offered the job and decided that was a basis for rejecting Quick's report... since Quick's report indicated the offer was made late Thursday, previous information isn't relevant.

Whether your sources disagree or not, however, unless HE made it all up, a source close to the negotiations is indicating the offer was made and is likely to be accepted. Quick's not claiming to have first-hand knowledge, so I don't really understand the negativity being thrown his way here.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Ed O said:


> I'm not calling you a liar. But I wanted to clarify if you'd previously received word that Iavaroni wasn't offered the job and decided that was a basis for rejecting Quick's report... since Quick's report indicated the offer was made late Thursday, previous information isn't relevant.
> 
> Whether your sources disagree or not, however, unless HE made it all up, a source close to the negotiations is indicating the offer was made and is likely to be accepted. Quick's not claiming to have first-hand knowledge, so I don't really understand the negativity being thrown his way here.
> 
> Ed O.


because he's done it before, and he'll do it again. Quick (and especially crapzano) don't know very much about the ins and outs of the team (not saying I do).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Hap said:


> because he's done it before, and he'll do it again. Quick (and especially crapzano) don't know very much about the ins and outs of the team (not saying I do).


Do you think he's lying? Do you think he's making it up?

Or is a source giving him that information, in your opinion?

Ed O.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

It's kind of funny, because ever since Mo was fired, Canzano has been saying that Iavaroni was the top choice. If Iavaroni is hired, Canzano deserves some props. I like Casey better, but I think Iavaroni is a better hire than McMillian, Saunders, or Musselman.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Ed O said:


> Do you think he's lying? Do you think he's making it up?
> 
> Or is a source giving him that information, in your opinion?
> 
> Ed O.


I think he's embellishing information. He wasn't correct about Lucas (at least, he implied certain things about him to make people think he was a candidate), and I think he might be jumping the gun.

HOWEVER, it could be that Marc is being hired soon. I just am saying that he's been wrong far more than he's been right, and the info I got has been right faaaar more than it's been wrong.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

just wish they would get the darn search over take Iavanori stop messing around!


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Why do you like Casey better than Ivaroni?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

I think that if in fact this story was true, that Iavaroni was offered the job yesterday, then more reputable sources like KGW (Pivo) would be reporting it too.

One thing we all need to take into account that today's media (talk radio and print followed by the local news) are MUCH more interested in being what they perceive to be first on a story rather than be sure that they are right. Which goes against what most of them SHOULD be in journalism for.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

i really think Jason Quick and CanO are just trying to build up a storm by guessing. I meen Iavaroni might actualy be highered and if the media and fans all suport the hire before it really happens it would make managements descision easier.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

I think Quick and Crapzano are so full of **** it's not even funny.

And I think the Blazers' HQ are making them look like punk-monkeys.

And I think that's why they resent the Blazers' HQ so much and go out of their way to drag them through the mud.

And I think they all just need to take a chill pill and figure out how to work together for mutual benefit.

And I think I need a drink and a nice long vacation from this cesspool.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



ProudBFan said:


> I think Quick and Crapzano are so full of **** it's not even funny.
> 
> And I think the Blazers' HQ are making them look like punk-monkeys.
> 
> ...


 :cheers:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



mixum said:


> just another terrible move but hey the kool aid tastes great.


Tastes better than the piss Canzano is selling


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Since my only "little birdie" left the Blazers almost a year ago now, I have no way to get insider information, so instead I asked my mom what she thinks, and she agrees that QuiCanO is full of spit. Moms know these things.

I would be happy with Ivaroni mostly because I do not want either of the coaches we might be waiting on (PJ or Nate M.).


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

and the FAN just reported that the Oregonian is printing a retraction, and that Iavaroni has been told he will be offered the job if Nate McMillan rejects POR offer, which won't occur until after June 30th....

Yes, Quick jumped the gun and got it wrong...again


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

In case you haven't seen it yet, here's the update from Canzano's blog:



> Update on Iavaroni
> The Oregonian's "Bulldog Edition" which hits the streets early in the day, will feature an update on the Blazers story that ran in the daily edition.
> 
> Among the items included in the latest story... that Iavaroni is apparently in line to get the job, but that the hold-up on an official offer from the Blazers surrounds the team's desire to take one last look and see if Nate McMillan comes available on June 30.
> ...


Sooooo, once again we wait.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Kmurph said:


> and the FAN just reported that the Oregonian is printing a retraction, and that Iavaroni has been told he will be offered the job if Nate McMillan rejects POR offer, which won't occur until after June 30th....
> 
> Yes, Quick jumped the gun and got it wrong...again


boy, someone here knows what he's talking about...(oh wait, that was me).


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



ProudBFan said:


> I think Quick and Crapzano are so full of **** it's not even funny.


I love being right at Quick & Canzano's expense.

PBF


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



e_blazer1 said:


> In case you haven't seen it yet, here's the update from Canzano's blog:
> 
> Sooooo, once again we wait.


Maybe Iavoroni doesn't care, but it must seem sucky to be such a conditional choice.

Hopefully though if he gets the gig, he has his head on straight and uses that to motivate him even more.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportslogs/blazers/

From that:


> The Trail Blazers have settled on Phoenix Suns assistant coach Marc Iavaroni, but only if they fail to land Seattle coach Nate McMillan, who is under contract until June 30.
> 
> “They are going to look at Nate first when he is free to talk,” the source said.
> 
> In the meantime, the team has settled on Iavaroni, telling him their contingency plan Thursday. Iavaroni, in turn, told confidants that he has been offered the Blazers job.


Interesting... sounds like Quick's information about the offer came from a source close to Iavaroni, rather than the Blazers. The source was incorrect and either got better information or another source stepped in to set Quick straight.

This makes more sense. I would love to know whether the Blazers have made ANY contact (whether legal or not) with McMillan.

Marc being such a clear fallback position/insurance policy seems like a strange setup to have in place.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Oooooh! Time for a conspiracy theory.

The Sonics are refusing Nate permission to talk to other teams in the hope it will scare away other suitors. They can't stop him from leaving, so they are playing games to decrease his leverage. Maybe they are petty and vindictive enough that they not only want him to leave, they want to make sure he is left jobless.

PatterNash want to hire Nate, but don't want to wait until after the draft. Worse yet, what if Seattle waits till the last moment and then has an attack of common sense and keeps Nate? 

In an effort to lull Seattle to sleep, PatterNash leak a story indicating the team really *wants* to hire Iavaroni.

The problem is, the Portland media has such low credibility that sensible people *assume* the leaked story is bogus. Soooooo - the Blazers vehemently *deny* the story they themselves leaked. By demanding a retraction, they actually give the story credibility! 

It is all so simple! (at least to those of us who are off our meds!)

:cheers: :buddies: :cheers: :buddies:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

If we gave all this attention to a competiting paper such as the Portland Tribune.... maybe it would grow and the Oregonian would just go away 

The Oregonian wins no matter what.. they get the national attention, and local as well. Everyone want this coach to be hired, and tunes in to find out anything they can. They can put almost anything they want in writing and do. Big whoopity do, they did a retraction... right or wrong.. 

it sells advertising


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Ok so we know that we are waiting for McMillian and the Sonics to either strike or not strike a deal. Now what are the factors for MicMillian wanting to stay in Seattle? The first thing that comes to my mind is the resigning of Ray Allen. No deal has been striked yet, and from what I read on the Sonics' boards, Allen wants 5 years/80 mill while the team's latest offer was 5 years/ 75 million. At this point I would assume that if by the time McMillian's contract expires and Rick Sund and Seattle brass haven't made more headway with Allen, We will see Nate leave. I will be watching Ray's contract situation as closely as Nate's.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Well this makes a lot of sense all of a sudden doesn't it. The Blazers can't really mention McMillan's name since he is under contract, and have to have a backup plan in place (Iavaroni) in case he stays in Seattle.

I hadn't heard any rumblings about McMillan....(which angers me) but at least it makes a little sense. I'm not sure how much I like him as a coach either. I mean before this last year his record wasn't anything to submit to the HOF.


The one nice thing would be the renewed rivalry with Seattle. he's known as "Mr. Sonic" and has never been apart of any other professional organization. He also has his jersey retired. That could be a lot of fun playing them.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

If Casey leaves to coach MN, I would be surprised if the Sonics let McMillan leave... meaning they'll pay him to stay (since they can't literally stop him after June 30).

And, other than money, why would Nate leave? I guess if the Sonics have sufficiently ticked him off, he'll want to escape, but I haven't read or heard anything that indicates that level of agitation.

Why would Nate stay in Seattle? 

-- It's where he lives and where his family is comfortable.
-- He's "Mr. Sonic". Fans love him and have been forgiving when things were bad, and I'd bet he has a significant emotional attachment to the community and the team.
-- The Sonics are a pretty good team. If Ray sticks around, they should be the favorite to win the division again, and if not they still should be able to be in the hunt for a playoff spot. They also have good young prospects so their future looks pretty good.

It'll be interesting to see where Nate ends up...

Ed O.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



mixum said:


> kool aid for sale.......
> 
> 
> wow, blazer fans are excited about a no name becoming our head coach. john Nash could shoot your dogs and you guys would support the moron.
> ...


SOMEBODY BAN THIS TURD! :curse:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



CanJohno said:


> SOMEBODY BAN THIS TURD! :curse:


 this is why i can't ignore mixum posts.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



CanJohno said:


> SOMEBODY BAN THIS TURD! :curse:


 I banned my turds when I first woke up.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

If the Oregonian had a ounce of credibility, they should fire Quick, for jumping the gun twice in two weeks.

I'm surprised Iavaroni is fine with being a "back up" plan. But he probably figures that a guy like McMillan deserves a shot at the job if he's available, and the Trail Blazers would be dumb to not explore that option. IMO.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

how much coaching experience (in the NBA, where it really counts) did Adleman have back in 88-89? Or Schuler?

(ok, schuler is a bad example).

using a lack of coaching experience, or the term "no name" is just a lazy way to discount things.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> If the Oregonian had a ounce of credibility, they should fire Quick, for jumping the gun twice in two weeks.
> 
> I'm surprised Iavaroni is fine with being a "back up" plan. But he probably figures that a guy like McMillan deserves a shot at the job if he's available, and the Trail Blazers would be dumb to not explore that option. IMO.


Don't be ridiculous . . . the Oregonian should fire Quick for many more reasons than he merely jumped the gun. How about the fact that he doesn't have a clue about the CBA or the salary cap, and has to punt whenever a question comes up. How about that he is supposed to be tight with the team, but never seems to have any real information.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



Reep said:


> Don't be ridiculous . . . the Oregonian should fire Quick for many more reasons than he merely jumped the gun. How about the fact that he doesn't have a clue about the CBA or the salary cap, and has to punt whenever a question comes up. How about that he is supposed to be tight with the team, but never seems to have any real information.


They should move Quick to the weather dept... at least there its OK to be wrong.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Ivaroni story retracted*

Oregonian will publish a story tomorrow retracting todays story regarding the hiring of Ivaroni. Apparently he will be hired if the Blazers attempts to lure Nate Mcmillan away from Seattle fail. Talks with McMillan cannot begin until his cuurent contract with Seattle expires Jun. 30th. Oregonian was already published a new story on www.oregonlive.com.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ivaroni story retracted*

nothing like egg on the face, eh?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Ivaroni story retracted*

Yeh egg and alot of **** to..can we please get a decent paper/sportswriter to cover the Blazers.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

and you have to wonder with MIN denying that Casey is the coach...if Casey is waiting to see what McMillan decides to do...meaning if Mcmillan leaves for POR, Casey stays in SEA and MIN looks elsewhere, thus the reason there has been no press conference yet...has there?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*

Yes there just was a press conference on ESPNews at 4pm Central time...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Ivaroni story retracted*



> I hope it works out for him. It will be a good opportunity for him,” said D’Antoni, the NBA’s Coach of the Year this season. “Marc will do a terrific job, and he will be a credit to the community.
> 
> “Marc has a lot of attributes that will make him a great head coach. The first thing is his work ethic — the guy is a total basketball junkie,” said D’Antoni, who was a Blazers assistant in the 2000-2001 season. “And second, he is very knowledgeable. He has been under some great coaches and seen a lot of different systems, and I’m sure he will chose the thing that works for him. I don’t think he is tied into one thing.”



Retracted or not.... Iavaroni sounds like he is well respected in the league

I just can not imagine Seattle dropping the ball on Mr. Sonic and letting us hire him


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Ivaroni story retracted*



Trader Bob said:


> Retracted or not.... Iavaroni sounds like he is well respected in the league
> 
> I just can not imagine Seattle dropping the ball on Mr. Sonic and letting us hire him


Most of all, I can't imagine them letting Casey go to Minnesota AND Nate come to us.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Ivaroni story retracted*

Don't be too surprised if Iavaroni says "Thanks, but no thanks" to the Blazers after all this. Nothing like starting a new job knowing you were the first choice for a second option.

Unbelievable.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Ivaroni story retracted*



SodaPopinski said:


> Don't be too surprised if Iavaroni says "Thanks, but no thanks" to the Blazers after all this. Nothing like starting a new job knowing you were the first choice for a second option.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> -Pop


That concerns me too. I just hope that maybe Iavaroni understands why the Trail Blazers would want to talk with Nate (considering the Sonics performace this past season) if he becomes available. After interviewing McMillan, they may think Iavaroni is the better option anyway.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*ESPNews reporting Blazers are hiring Iavaroni*

It is a on the bottom right of the screen, which usually means that they're is a press conference coming up.....hmmmmm things are getting very interesting...It says Breaking News


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Ivaroni story retracted*



SodaPopinski said:


> Don't be too surprised if Iavaroni says "Thanks, but no thanks" to the Blazers after all this. Nothing like starting a new job knowing you were the first choice for a second option.
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> -Pop


you mean like Rick Adelman syndrome in Sac town????


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: ESPNews reporting Blazers are hiring Iavaroni*

well I hope so...

McMillan is a pipe dream, and they do Iavaroni an injustice by saying your our man but 2nd fiddle


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: ESPNews reporting Blazers are hiring Iavaroni*

Looks like they've been fooled by Quick too.  
Its too late in the day (especially on a Friday) for a press conference to be called to announce something like this. If its true, it would have been done earlier today.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: ESPNews reporting Blazers are hiring Iavaroni*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Looks like they've been fooled by Quick too.
> Its too late in the day (especially on a Friday) for a press conference to be called to announce something like this. If its true, it would have been done earlier today.



nah... the rahim/ratliff trade was announced at like 7:30pm on a Monday night...


time and day usually does not matter too much


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: ESPNews reporting Blazers are hiring Iavaroni*



Trader Bob said:


> nah... the rahim/ratliff trade was announced at like 7:30pm on a Monday night...
> 
> 
> time and day usually does not matter too much


True.. but that was a different situation. That was close to the trading deadline, and wasnt the actual press conference the next day?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm surprised Iavaroni is fine with being a "back up" plan. But he probably figures that a guy like McMillan deserves a shot at the job if he's available, and the Trail Blazers would be dumb to not explore that option. IMO.


In reality, nearly every coach hired is probably a backup plan to another coach or coaches the team would like to get, but can't for one reason or another (already employed; got a better offer; wants to play a different style ball than management; wants to be GM; married the bosses daughter; wants to win a title now; doesn't want to pad his resume with a 25% winning percentage teaching a bunch of high schoolers how to play basketball in the NBA; can't coach w/o two hall of fame players....). 

Iavaroni knows the score. I don't see any reason why he would be insulted at all that the Blazers started at the top of the coaching dog pile and worked their way down until they found a good fit. I'm sure he's excited by the opportunity, as he should be.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting... http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2088620
posted about 20 minutes ago.



> Phoenix Suns assistant coach Marc Iavaroni shot down a report on Friday that he had been offered the head coaching job of the Portland Trail Blazers, but acknowledged that he remains an interested candidate.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

just wish they would finish the coaching search and go with Iavanori


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I wish the really crappy ratings at the fan would lead to the station getting new "talent" (and i use that term loosely).


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

The Portland media is so pathetic.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> The Portland media is so pathetic.


Its funny because callers on The Fan were calling in and dogging on Canzano and Quick and the dorks on there were defending the guys and saying they were some of the best media guys in the NBA.....What a joke!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Yea I heard that. :krazy: :laugh:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its funny because callers on The Fan were calling in and dogging on Canzano and Quick and the dorks on there were defending the guys and saying they were some of the best media guys in the NBA.....What a joke!


THATS FUNNY! Funniest thing I've heard in a long while. :laugh:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> The Portland media is so pathetic.



you are so right about that


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Canzano reports that Iavaroni and Blazers are close to finishing a deal..*



BlazeTop said:


> Ok so we know that we are waiting for McMillian and the Sonics to either strike or not strike a deal. Now what are the factors for MicMillian wanting to stay in Seattle? The first thing that comes to my mind is the resigning of Ray Allen. No deal has been striked yet, and from what I read on the Sonics' boards, Allen wants 5 years/80 mill while the team's latest offer was 5 years/ 75 million. At this point I would assume that if by the time McMillian's contract expires and Rick Sund and Seattle brass haven't made more headway with Allen, We will see Nate leave. I will be watching Ray's contract situation as closely as Nate's.



FYI a day after I posted this, I pulled this out of an article from then Seattle News Tribune

http://www.thenewstribune.com/sports/story/4956089p-4532171c.html

When asked about it, McMillan said simply, “Still talking.”

However, sources have indicated McMillan is trying to determine which players he will have next season if he does sign a new contract. Apparently, McMillan is asking the Sonics to re-sign All-Star guard Ray Allen.

Sonics CEO Wally Walker said he and Allen’s agent, Lon Babby, have not had further discussions on a contract extension for Allen, though they are likely to meet in the next 10 days. Allen has been on vacation and out of touch.


----------

